# A question about 1RX8 and 2RX8 and dual-channeling



## ThomasW (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello forum!

I recently upgraded my pc by buying new ram

It's Dane-elec 1GB DDR2 533MHz, bought 4 of them so i can combine up to 4GB ram, the max my motherboard accepts.
i want to dual-channel it (2 pairs of 1GB)
It works although i had to get them out again due to an other problem.

When i was going to put them back in i noticed that one of the cards was 1RX8, the other 3 2RX8, which i found strange, since they where in the same packaging.

i know the difference in rank now, but will it disturb my dual-channel architecture? I can't find it on internet

thanks in advance,
Thomas


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What was/is the other problem? Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems.


----------



## ThomasW (Mar 16, 2010)

well not really a problem, it all works but not optimal

the main problem is the typical 3.2 GB instead of the 4GB ram my pc detects because of the motherboard: MS-7204

and i was just wondering if a 1Rx8 and a 2rx8 card can be placed in an effective dual channel


----------



## masterelyt (Feb 15, 2009)

I know this thread is old but I came across it today. The reason your computer only sees 3.2g is because you are most likely running a 32 bit OS. The full 4 gigs can only be utilized by a 64 bit OS.

Hope this helped


----------

